# Hop Rhizomes For Sale



## porritt (17/6/11)

I have a number of hop Rhizomes for sale the varieties that i have are

2x Goldings one for $20 and a very large one For $50
1x Hallertau for $20
3x Mount hood all $30 each
3x hersbrucker all $20 each

They are located in Richmond Vic, email me at [email protected]
please tell me what Rhizomes that you would like and how many, First in best dressed.

Matt.


----------



## Beermatt (17/6/11)

porritt said:


> I have a number of hop Rhizomes for sale the varieties that i have are
> 
> 2x Goldings one for $20 and a very large one For $50
> 1x Hallertau for $20
> ...




Would you consider a hop rhizome swap? I've got POR, Chinook & Tett - I wouldn't mind Hallertau and Goldings.

Cheers :icon_cheers: 
Matt


----------



## porritt (17/6/11)

Beermatt said:


> Would you consider a hop rhizome swap? I've got POR, Chinook & Tett - I wouldn't mind Hallertau and Goldings.
> 
> Cheers :icon_cheers:
> Matt


Sorry Matt but i have got POR, Chinook and Tett all ready.
you very welcome to purchase goldings and hallertau, They are from very established plants that have been in ground for 3 years.

Matt


----------



## Beermatt (17/6/11)

porritt said:


> Sorry Matt but i have got POR, Chinook and Tett all ready.
> you very welcome to purchase goldings and hallertau, They are from very established plants that have been in ground for 3 years.
> 
> Matt




OK Matt I'll take one of each.

I'll e-mail details once I get home.

Cheers
Matt :icon_cheers:


----------



## porritt (17/6/11)

Beermatt said:


> OK Matt I'll take one of each.
> 
> I'll e-mail details once I get home.
> 
> ...



Thanks Matt
i will send you my bank details and how much postage wil cost. in an email

Thanks
Matt


----------



## lespaul (17/6/11)

interested in the mt hood, how come it is more expensive than the others. How do you find the taste compared to the hallertau? also AA?


----------



## porritt (17/6/11)

lespaul said:


> interested in the mt hood, how come it is more expensive than the others. How do you find the taste compared to the hallertau? also AA?


Hi Paul they are more expensive because they are a bigger size Rhizome, the taste and the aroma are like hallertau, A/A range from 5 to 8%

Thanks 
Matt


----------

